# Huachipa | El Zoo de Huachipa



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Aquí algunas fotos que tomé en Agosto del Zoológico de Huachipa:






















































































































​


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Nunca he ido pero me han dicho que ese zoo es muy bueno, mucho mejor que el parque de las leyendas, incluso los animales se ven por vidrios, etc, etc.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^^^^ es bonito, pero enano !!!!!


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

si es bonito


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pacolam said:


> ^^^^ es bonito, pero enano !!!!!


Lo que pasa es que no le tomé fotos a todo el parque, sólo a algunos lugares. Es más grande en verdad y cuenta con un acuario, zona de felinos, de reptiles, simios y una zona en la cual la gente puede dar de comer a algunos animales.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Recuerdo haber ido ahi hace años, casi casi cuando recién lo inauguraron, me gustó bastante y no hay comparación con el parque de las leyendas, este lugar es mucho más ordenado , más limpio y no hay conciertos de dina paucar


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> Lo que pasa es que no le tomé fotos a todo el parque, sólo a algunos lugares. Es más grande en verdad y cuenta con un acuario, zona de felinos, de reptiles, simios y una zona en la cual la gente puede dar de comer a algunos animales.



Bruno perdona, no fue mi intención menospreciar tu thread !!!!

Lo conozco personalmente y me parece pequeño.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pacolam said:


> Bruno perdona, no fue mi intención menospreciar tu thread !!!!
> 
> Lo conozco personalmente y me parece pequeño.


Claro, no es enorme pero es mucho mejor que el Parque de las Leyendas.

Y si, has menospreciado mi thread, me siento devastado, gracias, has arruinado mi día. Que te pasa Juan Carlos??? Te has dedicado a hacer una maldad tras otra!! No te bastó destruir mis ilusiones al hacerme ver que no existe Papá Noel?? hno: 



:lol:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Me gusto mucho, se ve limpio, verde me gutaria visitarlo alguien sabe como hago para de lima llegar ahi, cuanto cobra el taxi o como hago. por favor


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hace algunos años fuí, me gusto es pequeño, pero bien cuidado. Esta en una zona recontra fea de la ciudad.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ese zoológico es pequeño pero muy bonito, el jardí de las aves es supermostro, además los animales están al aire libre, la isla de los monos es un cague de risa, además puedes estar horas viendo pescar a los jaguares, a los que no lo conocen, pues deberían ir, ademas está al costado del río Rímac, donde justo se forma una especie de cascada muy bonita.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Las fotos excelentes, el zoo precioso. Là ùltima foto no tiene precio.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esa ave fea es una cigüeña, la que trae a los niños, que miedo!!


----------



## edzela (Jul 23, 2006)

por lo que he visto desde google map es mas pequeño que el parque las leyendas, pero parece que es mas ordenado y que tienen una mejor vision empresarial que el parque las leyendas. podria ser un buen parque, el mejor del pais con atracciones mecanicas y todo lo demas, si lo amplian mucho mas. por que el sitio cerca al rio le da un cierto aire mas natural, cosa que no tiene el parque las leyendas, empresa en manos publicas, y que ya sabemos como funcionan estas empresas publicas sobretodo en manos apristas, ademas por esa zona existen muchos terrenos sin construcciones, es decir con mucho futuro.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

edzela said:


> por lo que he visto desde google map es mas pequeño que el parque las leyendas, pero parece que es mas ordenado y que tienen una mejor vision empresarial que el parque las leyendas. podria ser un buen parque, el mejor del pais con atracciones mecanicas y todo lo demas, si lo amplian mucho mas. por que el sitio cerca al rio le da un cierto aire mas natural, cosa que no tiene el parque las leyendas, empresa en manos publicas, y que ya sabemos como funcionan estas empresas publicas sobretodo en manos apristas, ademas por esa zona existen muchos terrenos sin construcciones, es decir con mucho futuro.


El Parque de las Leyendas deberían privatizarlo y sacarlo fuera de la ciudad. En ese terreno podrían construir un parque grande, el cual subiría el valor de las propiedades cercanas.

Por lo menos el de Huachipa saca la cara por Lima. Sería una buena idea ampliarlo, como dices, hay varios terrenos vacíos por esa zona. Yo inclusive lo ampliaría hacia el otro lado del Rimac, convirtiendo ese tramo del rio en una atracción turística.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Esa ave fea es una cigüeña, la que trae a los niños, que miedo!!


Con razón los chibolos vienen al mundo con cara de terror. Y dicen que cuanto más fea la cigüeña, más feo el chibolo. 
Buenas fotos, J Block. Algún día tendré que darme una vuelta por ese zoológico. Se ve bien.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

adoro los zoológicos.. y las aves que posteaste se llaman Yriburú y viven en el norte de argentina y sur de brasil.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

sí, esa cigüeña es muy común en el Brasil, viven en los pantanales, osea que también deba haber en Bolivia.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesante lugar, es mas chico que el de las leyendas?


----------



## Joaoleon19 (May 19, 2008)

Viendo que existe este hilo, y que las fotos al pasar el tiempo aún se mantienen, consideré actualizarlo con fotos de los animales que tiene este Zoo a la fecha.


----------

